# Big Al's Boxing Week Flyer



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone see the flyer yet? 

Nothing seems too good again. Flourite seems to be the same discounted price ($14.99) as usual, etc.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

wonder if its worth it seems around the same every year?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw the flyer and there was nothing of interest for me.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

you guys mind posting the flyer link here? I can't seem to find them on their website.

I looking for sale on gravel.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Al's sale prices is usually what you can get it for any the other local stores. Prime is usually the only thing I find I can't find cheaper, when they have there boxing day sale that is.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

RCode said:


> Big Al's sale prices is usually what you can get it for any the other local stores. Prime is usually the only thing I find I can't find cheaper, when they have there boxing day sale that is.


Could have sworn that a few years ago, the 500 mL prime was the same price as the 300 mL Prime they are selling now...



GAT said:


> you guys mind posting the flyer link here? I can't seem to find them on their website.
> 
> I looking for sale on gravel.


Since I'm such a good guy 

Click for larger image.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah their boxing day sales are nothing special

cheaper prices on prime at mops or pets and ponds

mind you the 46 gallon bowfront I bought 3 years ago for 299 is now 269


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they just change the year on the flyer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> cheaper prices on prime at mops or pets and ponds
> 
> mind you the 46 gallon bowfront I bought 3 years ago for 299 is now 269


How much is shipping from MOPs?

The 300 mL Prime from Big Al's is just a hair cheaper (per mL, after tax, before shipping) than the 250 mL bottle from MOPs.

With shipping from MOPs, it'll probably work out to be the same price as the 500 mL bottle though.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks darkblade for posting the image. 

Nothing good except for the prime. I might also buy their branchy driftwood at 20% off.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> How much is shipping from MOPs?
> 
> The 300 mL Prime from Big Al's is just a hair cheaper (per mL, after tax, before shipping) than the 250 mL bottle from MOPs.
> 
> With shipping from MOPs, it'll probably work out to be the same price as the 500 mL bottle though.


It's actually the 325ml size for $7.99.

Thanks for posting this. Hopefully this doesn't become another Big Al's bashing thread.
--
Paul


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What is good at BA boxing week sale is the salt for SW keepers. It hard to find these prices at other LFS since BA brings them in as bulk order. Other then that it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> How much is shipping from MOPs?


 Depends on order size... last couple orders I did were 6-7$ for <100$...>100$ was like 3-4$.
Jay


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

The salt prices that BA's has for salt on Boxing Day is already on at LFS's 39.99 for a 200G RC, 29.99 for IO. Picked up 2 boxes yesterday.


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Where Did you get these prices?*



RR37 said:


> The salt prices that BA's has for salt on Boxing Day is already on at LFS's 39.99 for a 200G RC, 29.99 for IO. Picked up 2 boxes yesterday.


What LFS did you get it at?


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

*salt*

I want to know what lfs you get the salt. I do not have to wait till boxing day.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

one90gallontank said:


> I want to know what lfs you get the salt. I do not have to wait till boxing day.


Same here. I noticed that the BA ad only shows the buckets of salt, no mention of the cases which have 200g worth of salt compared to the 160. I got a 200 gal case of IO last year at big als and I think it was the same price as the 160gal bucket?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

ORG - advertised it a few days ago.

Aquatic Kingdom had it advertised about two weeks ago. Something like 2-3 skids worth. 

There was a guy on kijiji advertising for an LFS that I can't remember the name of. He too mentioned a 200G box for 39.99. (Cash) had a silly amount from what I heard. 

I'd also be willing to bet that all the GTA shops will match the price of other shops when presented with legitimate claim.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Get Prime from this guy: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Seachem-Prime-2L-available-W0QQAdIdZ438231386

No need for Big Als.

Sugarglider is $1 cheaper, but he only comes to Toronto once a month. This guy sells food too.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Get Prime from this guy: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Seachem-Prime-2L-available-W0QQAdIdZ438231386
> 
> No need for Big Als.
> 
> Sugarglider is $1 cheaper, but he only comes to Toronto once a month. This guy sells food too.


I think that's Kamm

He's a member here and all the other local forums. Good guy to deal with


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

$15 for 500 mL of Prime still works out to be more expensive than Big Al's 

And 2L is quite a bit....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> $15 for 500 mL of Prime still works out to be more expensive than Big Al's
> 
> And 2L is quite a bit....


It's nice to see someone can do the math.
325 ml for $7.99 times two equals 650 ml for just under $16.
--
Paul


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Y2KGT said:


> It's nice to see someone can do the math.
> 325 ml for $7.99 times two equals 650 ml for just under $16.
> --
> Paul


I took tax into account too, it's not just $16


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone know if I can get the boxing week deals on the online? How much do is the shipping? or is it free?

I want to get the 25ft python for $30.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

muskieboy said:


> Anyone know if I can get the boxing week deals on the online? How much do is the shipping? or is it free?
> 
> I want to get the 25ft python for $30.


They usually run a number of special online as well, I cannot remember if they are the same as the flyer specials however.


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

sig said:


> I think they just change the year on the flyer


Sadly I think that's true. I was eyeing up a tank, so I was checking last years sale to get an idea what I could expect on boxing day price wise. The flyer appears to be identical.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Which locations has the biggest selection of tanks? or are they all relatively the same?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I know North York usually has the one on sale in stock for the days the sales are on.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ischemia said:


> Which locations has the biggest selection of tanks? or are they all relatively the same?


You can do rain checks (last time I checked) at the Scarborough location if they don't have it in stock.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can do rain checks (last time I checked) at the Scarborough location if they don't have it in stock.


Thats good to know. Im after either a 40g or 55g


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a heads up, If you head to Big Als Canada's website, and look under product specials, I think there is more on sale than that which is listed in the flyer.

Check out Newmarkets here.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/BoxingWeek/BoxingWeek_Filters.html


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I had hoped to see the cases of salt show up  But no luck. I am still going to go tomorrow morning first thing to go get the salt, as the price for the 160 gallon is still way cheaper than buying a bag every month. I just prefer the case to the bucket, because if you ruin a bag of salt that is only 50 gallons worth. Ruin the bucket and you lose the lot.

Last year I went in at store open and it was so quiet. I think there were 10 of us all waiting to get in and there was no rush or lineup everyone stayed in their cars until the door opened. I went back at noon and could barely get around in the store.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The problem is not about "ruin", but about components getting on the bottom of the basket and you can not mix it. There was big thread on RC about this stuff. I always mix salt in the bag

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Frankly there is no need to rush since BA has alot of stock for what you want but if its livestock then I cannot comment. As what I have experience there is no need to rush for dry items they have alot around if they cannot sell at the discounted price they can always sell at normal prices later.


----------

